# Wife Swap



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know if this is the right forum, but there is a show on ABC tonight at 8:00 Called "Wife Swap"..In case you don't know what it is, wives from two homes trade families for two weeks and try to enlighten each others families to thier way of life...What makes this episode special, is that one of the two wives is so fascinated by Halloween that she drives a hearse and has a coffin in her living room. The other is a manicurist. Just thought I'd bring it up. Anyone ever see this show? I know there are similar incarnations, some have cash prizes others don't.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lmao i love that show!!!!!!!
Im definitly taping it tonight.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife flipped this on half way through it last night. I dug the "creepy" decor that the swapped wife had a problem with....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, Doc, this belongs in Off Topic. Don't worry my friend, I moved it for you.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I watched this last night.I love this show.Even though sometimes it seems very staged.I loved all the halloween looking decor.I told hubby,If thats what the inside of her house looked like all year round.I would love to see what she does with the outside for Halloween.It was an interesting episode.I thought it was funny how the one women was crying because of all the decorations.They creeped her out....What a cry baby.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like I missed it...I'll have to wait for a rerun.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Me too. Somebody be sure to post up if they know when it will replay.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Actually, Doc, this belongs in Off Topic. Don't worry my friend, I moved it for you.


I thought as much...but because it was Halloween related (kind-of) I was on the fence..Thanks.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I got an e-mail from a lady who said that she was interested in swapping my mom with another... Anybody else get an e-mail like that? My mom talked to the lady tonight and she said that she would send us an application and stuff. The lady also asked us about our haunt and our family... My family was joking around when I first told them that I got the e-mail but after I told them that there was a $20,000 reward for doing it they are now actually considering doing it!

just thought that i would share the cool news!

.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Doc, my mom has been going off the far end of things as of late.
Must have got on the PC this last week.

If you still want to meet her and feel like a HauntForum star, you're more than welcome to stay on for a week or two.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I despise that show. Neat idea, but the controversy they stir up makes me sick.


----------

